# Looking for Pals in Tallahassee, Florida



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Everybody!
I've been in Tallahassee, FL for awhile. I found the Knitting Paradise Forum, and I loved it. Although I am an avid crocheter, I also like to knit. I've learned so much already from you fantastic knitters! This site is awesome!

I would love to find a crafting friend in Tallahassee. I relocated here, and miss my girlfriends who knit/crochet. Is there anybody out there who might like to get together to share our love for YARN and such?

Have a happy day!
Donna


----------



## LakeLady8186 (Jun 18, 2011)

Donna, there are two yarn shops in Tallahassee and they both have nights for sit and knit. Really Knit Stuff is one and Wooly Bully is the other. I just moved from Tallahassee or I would say - yes.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Lake Lady! Sounds like a good idea. I wish you the best in your new location. Donna


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hello! welcome. i'm from PA. i love crocheting too. looks like you have a nice craft room and loads of yarn!


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Tallahassee used to have a Society of Arts & Crafts ... you could always find them in the mall before Easter, Halloween and Christmas. 

There was a great machine knitter's group as well but I lost touch with them when I moved to Los Angeles.

Try going to the county fair and chatting with anyone visiting the hobby-related exhibits; and sign up for a class at Lafayette Park or another ocmmunity center.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

VictoriaCrochet said:


> Hi Everybody!
> I've been in Tallahassee, FL for awhile. I found the Knitting Paradise Forum, and I loved it. Although I am an avid crocheter, I also like to knit. I've learned so much already from you fantastic knitters! This site is awesome!
> 
> I would love to find a crafting friend in Tallahassee. I relocated here, and miss my girlfriends who knit/crochet. Is there anybody out there who might like to get together to share our love for YARN and such?
> ...


Love your craft room. Can't help with the yarn get together though I'm from Alberta. Canada. Have a great day..


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Maryrose!
Yes, actually even more yarn than when that pic was taken. I've gone crazy with projects lately... way too many started at once. So I've taken the WIP's challenge on this site, and I'm focusing on finishing... not starting! I am just so excited about all the new yarns, fibers, textures... I'm an addict, for sure! My Mom taught me to crochet when I was 5 or 6 years old. I've been going at it ever since. How long have you been crocheting?
Donna


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks! Problem is the craft room keeps grrrrooooowwwwing! lol!


----------



## mjane2244 (Aug 6, 2011)

I am not where you are but these pictures say a lot about how you love your yarn. Hope you are able to get a pal to join you. Good luck.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

mjane2244 said:


> I am not where you are but these pictures say a lot about how you love your yarn. Hope you are able to get a pal to join you. Good luck.


Thanks so much, mjane! Right now, my stash has gotten even bigger, and I'm overflowing! lol! Yup... luvit!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, Donna! Welcome to Northwest Florida!

I live 100 miles away, so I'm no good for a knitting buddy, but I'm sure you'll meet some friends. I think I would try through the yarn shops.

If I ever get time...... I was going to add and if I ever get low on yarn, but I know that's not going to happen...... I will send you a PM and see if you might like to get together for lunch and visit the yarn shops in Tallahassee together.

Hope you'll like Florida!
Virginia


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

flginny said:


> Hi, Donna! Welcome to Northwest Florida!
> 
> I live 100 miles away, so I'm no good for a knitting buddy, but I'm sure you'll meet some friends. I think I would try through the yarn shops.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Virginia... wish you were closer! 
Tallahassee is pretty, and I do enjoy the trees and hills and the bits of fall foliage are a treat. Yes, I guess the yarn shops are going to my best bet, but I thought I might just find somebody on this website... worth a try, right? And YES, do let me know if you are ever coming this way. Lunch and yarn shops sounds like my kind of day!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, Virginia... wish you were closer! 
Tallahassee is pretty, and I do enjoy the trees and hills and the bits of fall foliage are a treat. Yes, I guess the yarn shops are going to my best bet, but I thought I might just find somebody on this website... worth a try, right? And YES, do let me know if you are ever coming this way. Lunch and yarn shops sounds like my kind of day! [/quote]

Mine, too! You still might turn up a yarn buddy from KP. I hope you do!

Another idea occurs to me, though. Many churches have knitting and crocheting groups like Prayer Shawl Ministries. You might try calling a few church offices and see if you can find one near you.

Good luck!
Virginia


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks again, Virginia!


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Donna! I am in Tallahassee! Have you found Really Knit Stuff and Wooly Bully yet? They are awesome places to sit and knit.

Dee


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Dee, Thanks for the note! Yes, I know of them. I was just as a very new and exciting yarn shop called Yarn Therapy on Thomasville Road in Duval Plaza. It's the next little strip mall to Joanne's. I've been working at branching out, trying to meet some new people.
Thanks,
Donna


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Dee!

Hey so sorry... I think your email got lost in my shuffle! Thanks for contacting me! Yes, I found Really Knit Stuff and I've been to Wooly Booly only once. There is a new place in town, in the Duval Plaza right next to Joanns. It's called Yarn Therapy. It's off the road, but there's a little sign on the road. They carry higher end yarns also. Lately I've been ordering my yarns online from Turkey. Trying some new things out that way! What do you do? Are you a working woman? I work at home, have a little etsy business. VictoriaCrochet.etsy.com. Also, I have just started up a group, Creations for Charity, and we are making baby items as birth gifts through the Kids Incorporated non-profit org. Would you be interested? We meet on Tuesday nights at present? In any event, maybe sometime we could meet? I'm enjoying making new friends here in Tally, and as I'm sure you have noticed, yarn and crafting are my passion! Again, apologies for having your email slip through a crack! Hope to hear from you. Donna Victoria
[email protected]


----------



## Leah300 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Donna

I am also looking for people to knit with and a group. I am a beginner but am ready to learn more and meet people. Please feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------

